# my 2006 goat



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I shot this antelope on the 2nd day of the season. The horns were 16" and 15 7/8" lond It ended up scoring 77 boone and crocket. 3 inches short of the book.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Wish I could see the picture. It is too small. Try loading it in photo bucket and then add the picture with the Img button. When entering text click Img (put in the link to the picture from photobucket) then click image again. It will be a lot easier to see.

Nice looking Lope..... The body on that animals seems very large to me. Way to go.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd like to see it as well! Hint: When taking photos of an animal with antlers. Get low with the camera, and try to show the antlers with open sky as a background.
Burl


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

the book is 82 so it would be 5 inches but a hell of a buck none the less
Congrats!! :beer:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

the boone and crockett book is 80 and the north dakota book is 70. the taxidermist had to use the biggest manikin he could find to get it to work it was a big bodied antelope.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Awesome looking goat, you won't find to many of them wandering around.
What part of the state did you find him in.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I got him southwest of new salem. He had about 12 does with him. i seen him at about 10 in the morning and didn't get him until about 2 in the afternoon. He disappeared in a big valley for a couple of hours. I had to use the spotting scope and got a high point above the valley and found him laying on the otherside. I got down there and snuck on them and shot at him at 400 yards and shot right over his back. So he then ran to the other side of the valley and I snuck on him there and shot him at about a 100 yards.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> the boone and crockett book is 80


u sure?
i am gonna look it up but i think it is 82 but ill look, anyway it's a very nice buck!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i just got done looking and everything i can find says the minimun score is 82, i found something where you get an award with a score of 80 or more but the book minimum is 82!!!
:beer: Look around and see what u find


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

As I understand it from an official measurer who measured a deer for me, 80 woul get you in the awards book for a Pronghorn. Lasts for 3 years, I think, then you drop off. To stay in the book for ever, you need 82.

I just recently applied for an award on a deer, but missed the all time book by 3 5/8 inches on a mule deer. Awards on typical MD start at 180, you make the all time book at 190. According to the measurer, you get in the book either way, you just don't get in there repeatedly unless you make the all-time. I should understand it better soon. I recently got a letter from Boone and Crockett saying they were processing my application. After it is complete, I expect to get more info and hopefully it will be more clear.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, i didn't even no there was two different things, i just remember my taxedermist saying you need 82 to make the book, and eveywhere i look it says the book minimum is 82. Like i said i had no clue there was two different measeuments, but like i keep saying either way, an 80 or and 82 inch goat is a damn nice one and would go on my wall in a heart beat!!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

this last year (2007) all I we had was doe tags and we snuck up on a heard and shot our three does. The buck that was with that heard just ran out about a 100 yards and just stood there. I know he would have made the book and probably would have scored around 83 or 84 his antlers were huge. Maybe this year i will get a crack at him if he is in the same area.


----------

